# Maximum Snow Depth Jeep Wrangler Unlimited Can Push



## 32vld

I plan on putting a plow on my 2005 TJ Unlimited this year.

I do mostly residential driveways and two 50 x 50 parking lots.

So how much snow can my TJ push, depth and distance?

Most likely will go with a straight blade. However if I can find a Boss dealer that will put on a UTV VXT on my TJ I may go that route.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

Missing a lot of information here. manual or automatic? What kind of snow? heavy wet fluffy lake effect? ice conditions? what state? what kind of tires? how much weight in the jeep?
You can push a lot, many variables however. Depends on how hard you are pushing the jeep as well. Going easy the jeep could easily push 10 inches of fluff if its set up right for a decent distance. Could also push 6-8 inches of fluff 20-30 feet more if angled and smaller bites.


----------



## JustJeff

ScubaSteve728;2039459 said:


> Missing a lot of information here. manual or automatic? What kind of snow? heavy wet fluffy lake effect? ice conditions? what state? what kind of tires? how much weight in the jeep?
> You can push a lot, many variables however. Depends on how hard you are pushing the jeep as well. Going easy the jeep could easily push 10 inches of fluff if its set up right for a decent distance. Could also push 6-8 inches of fluff 20-30 feet more if angled and smaller bites.


Good information there. Six cylinder or four, etc. If you have a V blade you can push further to break through initially.


----------



## info4tim

Harleyjeff;2039504 said:


> Good information there. Six cylinder or four, etc. If you have a V blade you can push further to break through initially.


Angle, 4 lo n push a ft+..Slowly! Have done it


----------



## grandview

It's not the truck,its the driver. A good driver who knows what their doing can plow with anything,unless your Mark O,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ScubaSteve728;2039459 said:


> Missing a lot of information here. manual or automatic? What kind of snow? heavy wet fluffy lake effect?
> 
> 99% of our lake effect is lighter than air, so to speak.
> 
> ice conditions? what state?
> 
> LI, NY is short for Long Island, New York.
> 
> what kind of tires? how much weight in the jeep?
> You can push a lot, many variables however. Depends on how hard you are pushing the jeep as well. Going easy the jeep could easily push 10 inches of fluff if its set up right for a decent distance. Could also push 6-8 inches of fluff 20-30 feet more if angled and smaller bites.





grandview;2039514 said:


> It's not the truck,its the driver. A good driver who knows what their doing can plow with anything,unless your Mark O,


I have people to plow, after all, I am the King.


----------



## BUFF

Snow moisture content, tires and operator would determine deep and length of push.



Mark Oomkes;2039537 said:


> I have people to plow, after all, I am the King.


Thought royalty's subjects were called minions or do you run a liberal monarchy..........:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2039548 said:


> Thought royalty's subjects were called minions or do you run a liberal monarchy..........:waving:


You should hear what they call me.......


----------



## info4tim

Mark Oomkes;2039550 said:


> You should hear what they call me.......


Yes yes Do tell!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

info4tim;2039553 said:


> Yes yes Do tell!


I can't afford to have my post count go backwards yet again.


----------



## grandview

Mark Oomkes;2039537 said:


> I have people to plow, after all, I am the King.


..................


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grandview;2039681 said:


> ..................


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## grandview

Mark Oomkes;2039682 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Working on my tablet. Maybe later


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grandview;2039688 said:


> Working on my tablet. Maybe later


I'll be waiting.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2039690 said:


> I'll be waiting.


Busy day in Camelot eh........


----------



## grandview

Mark Oomkes;2039537 said:


> I have people to plow, after all, I am the King.


ok,king.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grandview;2039835 said:


> ok,king.


I don't push.


----------



## grandview

Mark Oomkes;2039868 said:


> I don't push.


Too easy,and I don't want my post count going backwards.:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2039868 said:


> I don't push.


Receiver? :waving:


----------



## grandview

BUFF;2039893 said:


> Receiver? :waving:


no.i think something about the chrome off a trailer hitch on a jeep.


----------



## 32vld

ScubaSteve728;2039459 said:


> Missing a lot of information here. manual or automatic? What kind of snow? heavy wet fluffy lake effect? ice conditions? what state? what kind of tires? how much weight in the jeep?
> You can push a lot, many variables however. Depends on how hard you are pushing the jeep as well. Going easy the jeep could easily push 10 inches of fluff if its set up right for a decent distance. Could also push 6-8 inches of fluff 20-30 feet more if angled and smaller bites.


4.0 6cyl, 6 spd, 3.42, limited slip rear, BFG AT KO.


----------



## BUFF

32vld;2039908 said:


> 4.0 6cyl, 6 spd, 3.42, limited slip rear, BFG AT KO.


For maximum traction put a set of skinny winter rated tires that are siped and if legal studded. The more weight/pounds per square inch you can get on the pavement the better off you'll be.


----------



## ken643

32vld;2039441 said:


> I plan on putting a plow on my 2005 TJ Unlimited this year.
> 
> I do mostly residential driveways and two 50 x 50 parking lots.
> 
> So how much snow can my TJ push, depth and distance?
> 
> Most likely will go with a straight blade. However if I can find a Boss dealer that will put on a UTV VXT on my TJ I may go that route.


Jeep are awesome, check out my plowing videos to give you an idea. Mine just keep going thru it all.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ken643


----------



## 32vld

ken643;2044475 said:


> Jeep are awesome, check out my plowing videos to give you an idea. Mine just keep going thru it all.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ken643


What plow are you running?

Yesterday was my first plow shopping. Closest dealer to me has a 6'8" stainless steel snow dog chain lift installed $4,000, and snowex with down pressure $5,250.


----------



## ken643

32vld;2044637 said:


> What plow are you running?
> 
> Yesterday was my first plow shopping. Closest dealer to me has a 6'8" stainless steel snow dog chain lift installed $4,000, and snowex with down pressure $5,250.


I have a fisher LD 6'9" now I believe they are called an SD model. Great plow


----------



## theplowmeister

I pushed the 36" we got in last years blizzard (in V)
I can run outa traction with 6" of wet wet snow.

how much you can push depends on 
1 your weight
2 tires
3 size of blade

I run 7 1/2 blades any smaller and the jeep tires drive over the snow when the blade is angled.
I use Blizzak tires they will way out perform your TKO tires in SNOW.
I run 350 to 450 lb of COUNTER weight.


----------



## info4tim

theplowmeister;2044759 said:


> I pushed the 36" we got in last years blizzard (in V)
> I can run outa traction with 6" of wet wet snow.
> 
> how much you can push depends on
> 1 your weight
> 2 tires
> 3 size of blade
> 
> I run 7 1/2 blades any smaller and the jeep tires drive over the snow when the blade is angled.
> I use Blizzak tires they will way out perform your TKO tires in SNOW.
> I run 350 to 450 lb of COUNTER weight.


Goodyear Duratracs are also cats meow! Sipping on sides is Key


----------



## novawagonmaster

info4tim;2047171 said:


> Goodyear Duratracs are also cats meow! Sipping on sides is Key


Duratracs are a good option if you want something you can leave on all year.

That said, they are a far cry from Blizzaks in the winter.

I run 245/75R16 Blizzak DMV1 on mine.


----------



## MLG

Jeeps work great and can move snow really well. Very nimble which is one of the best benefits. Smaller amunts and drier snow where ya can roll it well, work fantastic. Where my Cherokee can be limited is if ya run into drifted, blown-in areas where the snow gets packed in like concrete, which is tough for ANY plow rig. Where a guy might be able to ram through in a 3/4 truck, or full-sized truck with a 'V Plow', my jeep has a very hard time breaking through. If the drifts aren't too tall I can raise my blade and break off the top crust and come back for a second pass. But if the drifted areas are in the 18" tall range, my rig just can't break through. It's like coming up to a brick wall and the wheels spin. A 'V plow' would definitely fix that, but I don't have a V plow. Every year there are one or two blowing storms where we get some really tall packed-in snow where I may not be able to break through in my Cherokee and I either need to do some shoveling (where the county plow truck leaves a big windrow at the front of the driveway) or a skid loader. Also, the key for me, is to be proactive and plow snow as much as possible on the down-wind side of driveways rather than on both sides which help prevent re-drifting in between the plow windrows. If I plow most of the snow away at the Lft side of the driveway, there is less snow for the county plow truck to make a big windrow.

All in all, 95% of the time, the Jeep does everything I need it to do, and does it well. But there are definitely times where traction is limited where a full-sized truck would be able to muscle through.


----------



## JustJeff

32vld;2044637 said:


> What plow are you running?
> 
> Yesterday was my first plow shopping. Closest dealer to me has a 6'8" stainless steel snow dog chain lift installed $4,000, and snowex with down pressure $5,250.


Snowex does not have down pressure. The only manufacturer that has down pressure is Snoway.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Harleyjeff;2049175 said:


> Snowex does not have down pressure. The only manufacturer that has down pressure is Snoway.


It won't be long..............the patent is aboot to run out. 2016 or '17. That is a huge part of the reason for the massive change from Blizzard to SnowEx.


----------



## 32vld

Harleyjeff;2049175 said:


> Snowex does not have down pressure. The only manufacturer that has down pressure is Snoway.


You are right, my typo.


----------



## MLG

Not to hyjack a thread here, but do you use the down pressure mostly for back-dragging, or are there other applications for down pressure?

I'm familiar with down pressure, but a heavy plow does wonders..


----------



## theplowmeister

yes a heavy plow does do wonders.... but IM not hanging a #800 plow off the front of my jeep. #600 plow and #200 of down force is the same effect as the #800 plow but I dont have to carry it around.

Ive used DP to plow foreword to help scrape up hard pack.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The funny thing is DP is, over rated for one.

Next, if you apply more Down force the plow will just trip.
Then your reinforcing adding stiffer springs or more of them so it doesn't trip as easily. The stress is then passed along to the sector. 
Or theRams go to bypass and the plow swings to the side.

But if your just spinning your tires how hard could it be on it?


How much snow can a jeep plow?
Why are you waiting so long to plow for this to be a issue?
Depends also on the type of snow, water content, age, temp, location.
Etc, etc.


----------



## theplowmeister

SnoFarmer;2053069 said:


> The funny thing is DP is, over rated for one.
> 
> Next, if you apply more Down force the plow will just trip.
> Then your reinforcing adding stiffer springs or more of them so it doesn't trip as easily. The stress is then passed along to the sector.
> Or theRams go to bypass and the plow swings to the side.
> 
> But if your just spinning your tires how hard could it be on it?
> 
> How much snow can a jeep plow?
> Why are you waiting so long to plow for this to be a issue?
> Depends also on the type of snow, water content, age, temp, location.
> Etc, etc.


I have not found that to be true.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Yet it is,

I too had a plow with DP on a jeep and it had that old technology in it,
A clutch.


----------



## info4tim

theplowmeister;2044759 said:


> I pushed the 36" we got in last years blizzard (in V)
> I can run outa traction with 6" of wet wet snow.
> 
> how much you can push depends on
> 1 your weight
> 2 tires
> 3 size of blade
> 
> I run 7 1/2 blades any smaller and the jeep tires drive over the snow when the blade is angled.
> I use Blizzak tires they will way out perform your TKO tires in SNOW.
> I run 350 to 450 lb of COUNTER weight.


Yep n GY duratracs are also monsters with their sipings.


----------

